# So grateful



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

I am so grateful for all the words of condolences and support. I also loved seeing all the beautiful GSD's, as you post. Kodiak will be gone 3 weeks tomorrow. I am reminded of the times we spent together. 3 weeks ago I was sleeping on the couch and I had him on our big white chair butted up against the couch. Through the night I would feel a paw, a nose, or something touching me. He kept reaching out.

He was one great, smart, strong dog. We used to play hockey. At least, our version of it. When he was a puppy, he had a big red, rubber bone. It was quite heavy and he would pick it up and hit balls with it. We did it so often that whenever I picked up a hockey stick, he would get the bone and usually find the ball too.

I have rocks edging my gardens in the back yard. He thought it was his purpose in life to rearrange all the rocks. At times, it was like walking through a mine field. There were rocks all over. The best was in the spring when I mulched. I didn't have to remove any rocks, he did it for me. I just mulched and replaced them.

Of course, he loved the belly rubs. Couldn't walk past him without his asking for one, and me giving it. I miss it. I miss our car rides. I miss his big, soft, furry, body. I have a whole bunch of free time now. I used to spend a lot of time with that dog. That's what made him so great. 

Love your dogs, hold your dogs. Don't ever take today for granted. I didn't and I know that. Some times it's just hard.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I will hug Deja extra in his honor. I know the feeling. It sounds like you are healing well. My first dog died 35 years ago and I still dream about him. They never really leave you.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

We're all here for you, we all share the same great love for canines. If it helps you to share the memories we'd more than love to hear them. Tonight I will snuggle my girls a little bit closer. It's so sad that dogs don't have at least half the life span of us. I've shared every waking moment with one of my girls, car rides, big moments in my life, graduations, moving out on my own. The ups, the downs, the in between, and as she ages I just can't help but to sometimes think of the inevitable. 

I love the garden rock story. My GSD Sable keeps a pet rock, not just any rock in general but the same rock. She'll pack it around, I'll find it everywhere. And as GSDs are sticklers for routine she knows bed time and when I go to put her in her kennel at night surprise she already has her pet rock in there.

I hope you continue to mend your heart. Remember the memories and the greatness of your friend. I don't know you or Kodiak but in my own way I'll miss him too as I know the hurt of losing a great dog. In time hopefully you can proceed to add a new addition to your family. There's lots of great dogs out there without homes that can use the love you have to give. My thoughts continue to be with you.


----------

